# Sub-Domain zur Hauptdomain machen



## Mr.Black (17. Feb. 2013)

Guten Tag,

Ich habe einige Kunden bei mir, die keine Top Level Domain besitzen....nun möchte ich Ihnen eine Hauptdomain machen wie z.B test.s4y-hosting.de
Diese " Sub-Domain " soll die Hauptdomain sein....doch wie mache ich das ? Komme da nicht so zurecht

MFG


----------



## nowayback (17. Feb. 2013)

hi,

könntest du bitte nochmal erklären was du möchtest? Ich kann dir leider nicht folgen.




> Ich habe einige Kunden bei mir, die keine Top Level Domain besitzen


Kann ich Verstehen... eine Top-Level Domain ist z.b.: de, com, net



> nun möchte ich Ihnen eine Hauptdomain machen wie z.B test.s4y-hosting.de


test.s4y-hosting.de ist eine Subdomain von s4y-hosting.de



> Diese " Sub-Domain " soll die Hauptdomain sein


hier hab ich dann leider gar nicht mehr verstanden


Ich hoffe du kannst mir folgen und es mir irgendwie verständlicher rüberbringen.


Grüße
nwb


----------



## Mr.Black (17. Feb. 2013)

Huhu,

Also. s4y-hosting.de ist die Service Haupt Domain. Nun möchte ich einen Kunden erstellen.
Dieser hat keine tld möchte aber trotzdem einen Account. Also erstelle ich einen Kunden mit der Domain test.s4y-hosting.de
Mit dieser Domain soll er sich im ftp registrieren können, auf der seine Seite aufbauen etc.
Ist denn jetzt so, dass jeder Kunde eine tld haben muss oder geht es auch so wie ich es mir wünsche.


----------



## nowayback (17. Feb. 2013)

Hi,

wenn es dir nur um den FTP Zugang geht, wo alle sich dann die Ordner teilen, würde ich einfach eine neue Domain anlegen (z.B. kunden.s4y-hosting.de) und würde dort dann für die einzelnen User nur noch FTP Zugänge einrichten (z.B. c2user0001 (ftplogin wäre dann: ftp://c2user0001:passwort@kunden.s4y-hosting.de) ).

Wenn du jedoch jedem Kunden eine Subdomain anbieten willst (z.b. user1.s4y-hosting.de) wo nur dieser Kunde FTP Zugriff drauf haben soll und seine Seite ablegen können soll, dann erstelle einen neuen Kunden und einfach eine neue Domain (nicht Aliasdomain) und gib da user1.s4y-hosting.de ein. Danach gibst dem Kunden seine Zugangsdaten und er kann sich selbst seinen FTP Zugang einrichten - oder du erledigst das gleich für ihn mit.

Wenn du einfach nur einen Kunden in deinem System hinzufügen willst dann gehst du auf Kunden -> Kunde hinzufügen. Dafür braucht man keine Domain.


Grüße
nwb


----------



## Mr.Black (17. Feb. 2013)

Hallo,

Also ich möchte einfach einen Kunden anlegen z.B mit der Domain bla.s4y-hosting.de 
Dies soll SEINE Domain sein, wo er seine Hompage drauf machen kann und diese unter der oberen Domain erreichbar sein soll.
Aber ich hab jetzt einen Kunden erstellt, dann eine Domain erstellt und diese dem Kunden zugewiesen. Als Auto-Subdomain hab ich den ( * ) ausgewählt.
Trotzdem wenn man den Link aufruft wird man auf das Kunden Panel geleitet bzw. auf das ISPconfig 3 Panel und nicht zu einer 404 Error Seite...wenn ich mich als Kunde einlogge, FTP Account erstelle und es der Domain hinzufüge kann ich mich nicht im FTP einloggen...


----------



## nowayback (17. Feb. 2013)

Hi,

hast du nach dem Anlegen 1 Minute gewartet? 
Wenn ja: Was steht in Überwachung -> Jobwarteschlange?
Wenn nicht drin steht: Wo wird die Domain s4y-hosting.de verwaltet? Gibt es dort einen DNS Eintrag mit * der auf die IP des Server verweist?

Grüße
nwb


----------



## Mr.Black (18. Feb. 2013)

Ja, habe gewartet . Bei job Warteschlange steht nichts.
Die Domain wird bei nitrado verwaltet und ich habe nur 2 a records auf die Server ip gemacht. Einmal dns01 und web01


----------



## nowayback (18. Feb. 2013)

hi,

es gibt 2 möglichkeiten:
1. du erstellst ein A Record mit Name * der auf die Serverip zeigt, oder
2. du erstellst für jede Subdomain ein A Record

Außerdem wäre es noch sinnvoll einen MX Record zu erstellen, der auf deine Domain zeigt (z.b. mail.example.net)

Dann hilft - je nach Anbieter - nur warten bis die DNS Änderungen übernommen wurden.

Außerdem solltest du nachschauen ob du im ISPConfig Website, bei allen Kunden als IP auch die Serverip ausgewählt hast (Nicht einmal *, einmal IP oder sowas).

Grüße
nwb


----------



## Mr.Black (18. Feb. 2013)

Die wildcard habe ich bereits gemacht. Sowie den mx Eintrag.
Ich kann die ip bei den Kunden nicht auswählen. Kann nur * auswählen.
Für jeden Kunden einen a record. Das würde gehen aber ist ein großer Aufwand.


----------



## nowayback (18. Feb. 2013)

Unter System -> Serverip bearbeiten kannst du deine IP eintragen



> Die wildcard habe ich bereits gemacht. Sowie den mx Eintrag.





> Für jeden Kunden einen a record. Das würde gehen aber ist ein großer Aufwand.


Wenn du dein wildcard Eintrag (*) hast, dann brauchst du nicht für jeden Kunden einen A Record.


----------



## Mr.Black (18. Feb. 2013)

Habe jetzt alles gemacht wie du es schreibst.

Wenn man aber die Domain jemand.s4y-hosting aufruft ist man beim cp


----------



## Till (18. Feb. 2013)

Das CP ist normalerweise auf port 8080 und nicht 80 oder 443, es ist also in der default config unmöglich auf dem CP Login screen zu landen wenn Du nur den Domainnamen im Browser eingibst. Vielleicht hast Du da ja irgend was in der Config oder einem Router vor dem Server verändert?


----------



## Mr.Black (18. Feb. 2013)

Nein, ich habe nichts verändert.


----------



## Mr.Black (19. Feb. 2013)

Was nun ? Was muss ich bei sub domain weiterleitung auswählen ? None, * , oder www ??


----------



## Till (19. Feb. 2013)

Das ist die auto subdomain und hat nichts direkt mit einer weiterleitung zu tun. Sie besagt lediglich ob dieser eintrag auch für eune unterdomain nach dem gewählten muster gilt.


----------



## Mr.Black (23. Feb. 2013)

Okey. Und was soll ich nun machen ? 
Man wird immer auf das cp geleitet und man kann dadurch nicht auf den FTP zugreiffen.


----------



## nowayback (23. Feb. 2013)

ftp und http sind verschiedene protokolle und haben nichts miteinander zutun.

nach welcher anleitung bist du vorgegangen?


----------



## Mr.Black (23. Feb. 2013)

Nach gar keiner. So wie man es mir halt sagt. Und ftp und http haben schon eine Verbindung.
Immerhin kann man die http als Server Adresse nutzen.


----------



## nowayback (23. Feb. 2013)

hi

genau da liegt dein fehler...  
bitte setze deinen server nach einer der anleitungen auf HowtoForge Linux Tutorials » Linux

für Debian z.B.: HowtoForge Linux Tutorials » Der Perfekte Server - Debian Squeeze (Debian 6.0) mit BIND & Dovecot [ISPConfig 3]

weitere wirst du sicher selbst unter dem link finden.

Grüße
nwb


----------

